# MEDIO FÍSICO > Acuiferos - Aguas Subterraneas >  Legalización de pozos en el Alto Guadina

## G20

¿qué os parece este tema de las legalizaciones?. ¿Es una solución o es la legalización de lo que no se debe hacer o se debería no haber hecho :Confused: ?

"La presidenta de Castilla-La Mancha avanzó ayer una nueva tanda de legalizaciones de pozos en la zona del Alto Guadiana, en la zona noreste de Ciudad Real. Cospedal pudo hacer este anuncio después de que así se lo confirmar el presidente de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadiana, José Díaz Mora, con el que mantuvo  una reunión de trabajo en Toledo.  «En los próximos meses vamos a poder ver otros 1.500 pozos también regularizados en el Alto Guadiana», aseguró. Estos 1.500 nuevos pozos legales se sumarán a los 2.030 que ya se han normalizado a la fecha."

http://www.latribunadetalavera.es/no.../alto/guadiana

----------


## NoRegistrado

Pues yo lo voy a decir muy claro:
1-Es una golfada. Una compra o secuestro de votos a costa del medio ambiente y de los intereses de todos los españoles.
2-Es un mal ejemplo. Se instaura el "todo vale". ¿Ahora quien es el tonto que respeta la ley? Si yo hago un pozo ilegal, ¿por qué no me lo van a legalizar a medio plazo? Al que ha hecho las cosas legales se le debe haber quedado cara de panoli.
3-Porque el acuífero no puede sostener lo que se le viene encima, si antes regaban moderadamente a escondidas, ahora regarán lo que dé, máxime cuando los controles son lo que son.
4-Se premia al que hace las cosas ilegales y no al que las hace legales. Igual que con las amnistía a los capitales y dinero evadido.

 Si se legalizan los pozos ilegales, ¿por qué no se legaliza una toma de electricidad pinchada?, ¿o el cultivo de marihuana con intención de hacer negocio, ¿u otras cosas que se hacen de forma ilegal?

 En definitiva, una más de ésta señora (por decir algo) que castiga a los necesitados y premia a los golfantes.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (27-may-2014)

----------


## albertillovernel

Coincido en que es una canallada de cuidado. Algo ilegal no puede "legalizarse" o "normalizarse", como dice ésta pájara, sin que quienes están fuera de la ley no sientan que ese es el camino ganador. Ha pasado con la amnistía fiscal y con muchas otras cosas. Ojo, que se están refiriendo a "pozos", que no a sondeos de aprovechamiento (aquellos de los que se extraen menos de 7000 m3 anuales y con los que, en teoría, no se podría regar una explotación agrícola, pero que en la práctica se usan para este fin)

Lo gracioso es que en la misma reunión preguntaba por el estado de las Tablas. Le deberían de haber respondido "hasta ahora están bien, con lo que propones ya veremos cómo acaban". Y la impresentable se jacta de que eso es síntoma de que "las cosas se están haciendo bien". Pues igual es que no se estaba haciendo lo que ahora propone ella.
Si los recursos renovables del 23 no han aumentado (son los mismos) y con lo dados que son muchos de ellos a comparar todas las facetas de la vida con la economía familiar "no se puede gastar más de lo que se ingresa", ¿no aplican esta máxima? 

Os pondré el ejemplo en plan paternalista. Si una familia de 4 (pozos legales) de repente se encuentra con otros 6 miembros viviendo bajo el mismo techo (pozos ilegales) y disponen del mismo sueldo mísero -e incluso menguando por efecto de la reforma laboral-, ¿cómo se las apañan?
  -a) Se reparten los recursos equitativamente y toca menos para todos
  -b) Se reparten los recursos sobrantes entre los nuevos integrantes, de forma que haya diferentes concesiones.
  -c) Se concede a los recién llegados la misma concesión que a los que se atuvieron a la ley.
  -d) Se aumentan los recursos que pueden gastar todos, porque hay una "hucha" que ven más llena que antaño.
Pues bien, desde el punto de vista del paternalismo, de la física elemental y del sentido común, solo hay 2 opciones viables y 2 utópicas, que sólo se sostienen bajo las premisas de la economía especulativa. Pues bien, las asociaciones de regantes parece que tiran más por estas últimas (opciones c) y d).

Hemos tenido 3 inviernos muy pródigos en lluvias que han subido espectacularmente los niveles, nada más. No sabemos -nunca lo sabremos, de hecho- si no estaremos al comienzo de un nuevo ciclo de sequía plurianual, y aquí los cultivos son los que marca el mercado o las subvenciones, no la meteorología. Lo ganado estos años podría volver a perderse en relativamente poco tiempo.
Se comenta en amplios círculos que la promesa de legalizar los pozos fue lo que en definitiva aupó a Cospedal al poder. Ahora, 3 años después y viéndose desbordada por los acontecimientos y sin más mérito que hacer de esta tierra un desastre a todos los niveles, vuelve a prometer imposibles. Es su campaña electoral, no lo olvidemos.

Saludos.

----------

NoRegistrado (05-jun-2014),Varanya (27-may-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> El delegado del Gobierno en Castilla-La Mancha, Jesús Labrador, ha visitado este miércoles el Parque Natural de Tablas de Daimiel, donde ha asegurado que antes de que acabe el año se habrán podido regularizar un total de 3.500 pozos en la zona de La Mancha de Ciudad Real, de los que 2.100 ya están regularizados.
> 
> Labrador ha insistido en que estas regularizaciones se están llevando a cabo "desde el respeto al medioambiente y a garantizar las condiciones hidrológicas adecuadas" para Las Tablas "así como para toda la cuenca", ha informado la Delegación del Gobierno en nota de prensa.
> 
> Labrador ha subrayado además que en las cuencas de Lillo-Quintanar, Consuegra-Villacañas y Sierra de Altomira se van a conceder autorizaciones a aquellas explotaciones que sean inferiores de los 7.000 metros cúbicos hasta un total de 8.500 concesiones que se van a poder regular administrativamente en este ejercicio.
> 
> Estas medidas "servirán para crear riqueza y empleo, que tanto hace falta en Castilla-La Mancha, aunque los últimos datos indican que vamos mejorando día a día en esa dirección y que estamos incorporándonos a una senda de crecimiento y empleo que todos deseamos" ha asegurado el delegado del Gobierno.
> 
> Labrador ha puesto en valor el respeto por el Medio Ambiente, que este jueves 5 de junio celebra su Día Internacional, asegurando que los objetivos de los gobiernos son "brindar un contexto humano, motivar a las personas para que se conviertan en agentes activos del desarrollo sustentable y equitativo, así como promover el papel fundamental de las administraciones en el cambio de actitud hacia temas ambientales".
> ...


http://www.iagua.es/noticias/aguas-s...real-segun-jes


Ojo a quienes acompañan al legalizador de ilegalidades. todas las fuerzas vivas de la zona. Sólo falta el obispo bendiciendo con agua bendita y el párroco diciendo que son muy buenos cristianos y que practican su fé con sencillez, como dijo el de El Gordo.

 En fin, estos y el sindicato de colonización no se diferencina en nada.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (07-jun-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> La presidenta de Castilla-La Mancha, María Dolores de Cospedal, ha asegurado que tras jornadas de trabajo con la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadiana tiene la previsión de que antes de que finalice el año 2014 estarán regularizados los pozos de este río que afectan a la región y en concreto en la provincia de Toledo.
> 
> Así lo ha asegurado Cospedal en su discurso durante la clausura de la jornada anual de ASAJA Toledo, donde ha aseverado que el Gobierno regional "tiene el compromiso por parte de la Confederación de que esa deuda histórica esté resuelta antes de que termine este año".
> 
> Cospedal hacía esta afirmación poco después de que la presidenta provincial de ASAJA, Blanca Corroto, haya pedido a la propia presidenta en su intervención durante este acto que esta regularización "sea una realidad" y por fin los agricultores toledanos "puedan pasar página".
> 
> "Usted dijo que se legalizarían 8.000 pozos de los acuíferos 19 y 20, sabemos que es competencia nacional, pero ver que usted se involucra nos tranquiliza, creemos en su palabra y le agradecemos que haya tomado cartas en el asunto", había apuntado Corroto.
> 
> La presidenta provincial de la organización aseguraba que este problema "estaba enquistado desde hace 20 años y es un quebradero de cabeza, sobre todo para los viticultores", lamentando que este tema "se repita en todas las asambleas" de ASAJA.


http://www.iagua.es/noticias/aguas-s...e-2014-segun-c

Y al final se pone a ello la presidenta ésta. Pero no resuelvo con la misma rapidez el problema de las aguas residuales. Todo lo que perjudica el Medio Ambiente, a toda máquina. Lo que le beneficia, parado.

Se nota que el año que viene llegan las elecciones y el voto agricultor es un voto cautivo, hay que darle alguna zanahoria.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## GEOMAN

Con la legalización habrá mas control. No todos son legalizables deberán cumplir los requisitos pertinentes. Esto pasa también en Andalucía.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Con la legalización se consigue el efecto llamada, como ha ocurrido históricamente cuando se han legalizado regadíos ilegales, automáticamente salen nuevos y en mayor cantidad.
 Control no hay, ni ha habido ni habrá, sencillamente porque no hay personal y por otras cosas.
El que también pase en Andalucía no lo hace menos maloliente, será una ilegalidad aquí, en CLM, en Andalucía y en la China Popular.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (13-jul-2014)

----------


## GEOMAN

No es una ilegalidad. No se trata de hacer legal algo ilegal. Los pozos regularizados cumplen la Ley los que no los tapan o recuden el caudal de extracción para que cumplan dicha Ley. Se legaliza el aprovechamiento (si procede). Un sondeo de menos de 10m. de profundidad no requiere de autorización. Si el caudal a extraer supera los 7.000 m3/año lo que se da es una concesión temporal nunca superior a 75 años. Si no los supera basta con inscribir el pozo. En Andalucía, digo, que hay mas control y que no todos los pozos se han legalizado.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Viendo que eres una persona que entiende del tema te pregunto:
1- Yo, o Pepito Pérez, ¿podemos abrir un pozo sin la autorización correspondiente de la Confederación? ¿Aunque cumpla las normas?
2- En acuíferos como el 23, declarado sobreexplotado, ¿Es normal legalizar o regularizar, que casi es lo mismo, pozos construidos sin autorización?
3- ¿No te parece que actuar así es premiar al que no hace las cosas legalmente y castigar al que las hace?
4- Nadie se cree que no vayan a sacar más de 7.000 m3. ¿Tú crees que sí?
5- ¿De donde se va a sacar la dotación para los pozos legalizados y los nuevos ilegales que se van a construir por el efecto llamada?

 Sinceramente, deseo información sobre el tema más allá de la que pueda encontrar por mis medios.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (13-jul-2014)

----------


## GEOMAN

Algunos matices de la Ley: "El propietario de una finca donde haya un acuífero puede hacer cualquier obra que no tenga finalidad extraer o aprovechar el agua subterránea para otros fines que no sea el uso el el propio predio y hasta 7.000 m3/año, NO PERTURBE SU RÉGIMEN, DESVÍE SU CURSO Y NO DETERIORE SU CALIDAD" (las mayúsculas las he puesto yo). Esto es: El agua que saques no la puedes derivar a otro sitio y lo mas importante, no puedes perturbar el régimen del acuífero. Caracterizando hidrogeológicamente el acuífero se obtendrán varios parámetros. Haciendo un aforo en un pozo se dictamina que caudal máximo se puede extraer " sin alterar el régimen del acuífero..

----------


## NoRegistrado

Sí, si eso me lo he leído. Pero hay varios problemas de los que incluso se han hablado aquí:
-Los pozos se abren con los 7.000 m3 y luego se saca lo que quieren.
-Quien vigila que no se va a regar una finca vecina?
-Como no vas a alterar el régimen del acuífero? con un pozo no, pero con varios miles... sólo hay que ver la desecación del Guadiana...
-Ahora van a hacer el aforo? En un acuífero sobreexplotado?
-Como se puede conjugar eso con conservar el medio ambiente como se repite machaconamente? eso es totalmente imposible.

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (13-jul-2014)

----------

